# Christmas project first you tube video



## Martijn (Oct 1, 2020)

Hey friends. Here is a video I could never have made had I not found this great forum with awesome people!!

Made a 'rolling' ring for my lady as a christmas present in 2018. Started with 6.7 grams of, (what I at the time believed to be 3 nines fine...) refined gold from gold plated industrial grade pins. 

Polishing the railtrack piece to use as an anvil took me longer than making the ring itself. 
A rolling mill would be nice to have though. 
Hope y'all like it. Its my first you tube video ever. 8) 
Enjoy. 

https://www.google.com/search?q=hammer+a+golden+rolling+ring&oq=hammer+a+golden+rolling+ring&aqs=chrome..69i57.19094j0j7&client=ms-android-samsung-gj-rev1&sourceid=chrome-mobile&ie=UTF-8#

Martijn.


----------



## kurtak (Oct 2, 2020)

Martijin

The link you provided did not take me to your you tube video - instead it to me to a google page about hammered gold rings  

Hopefully you can figure out how to provide a link directly to your video because I sure would like to see it :mrgreen: 

Kurt


----------



## Martijn (Oct 2, 2020)

See if this one works... i'm still learning...


----------



## canedane (Oct 2, 2020)

Very nice video, you did a very good job Martijn  
I am sure your wife like it, not only because it is gold, but mainly because you made it from the very beginning.
Yours high polished rail road piece is awsome! I have to make one like yours.
Henrik


----------



## butcher (Oct 3, 2020)

Enjoyed the video, Great job on the ring, I liked them both, thank you for sharing.


----------



## kurtak (Oct 4, 2020)

VERY cool video Martijn 8) :mrgreen: :G 

Your lady has to be one VERY happy lady with one REALLY big smile on her face when she shows that ring off & tells her friends - "my man made that for me" 8) :mrgreen: :G 

You posted



> Polishing the railtrack piece to use as an anvil took me longer than making the ring itself



I know what you mean - a couple years ago when I was making jewelry out of sterling spoons & forks I had to make some different anvils of my own & making/polishing the anvils was a task in & off it's self

Kurt


----------



## kurtak (Oct 4, 2020)

Couple more pics --- the guy in the one pic is a friend not me

The little pieces of silver in front of pendants & bracelets are some of the larger silver crystals harvested from my silver cell (a "hot" selling item that I get as much as 10 time spot for) - the bars are kilo bars off 999 silver from my silver cell

Kurt


----------



## kurtak (Oct 4, 2020)

here are some better pics of the larger crystals I harvest from my silver cell - they will run from 3 to 7 grams each


----------



## kurtak (Oct 4, 2020)

crystals growing in the cell


----------



## Martijn (Oct 5, 2020)

WOW Kurt! Those are really beautilful rings and jewelry! Nice work and quite inspiring too. 

And yes, she's showing it off to her friends.  

Thanks for the pictures. Love looking at shiny things and some fine craftswork. Nice big crystals. How do you make them so solid? 

I'm going to size up and play with my dads silver i think :lol: 

It is still a hobby and a study for me but i'm dreaming about making my own rings with better tools. 
I have 200 grams of fine silver crystals waiting for a rolling mill or lost wax casting. 8) 


Thanks for the kind comments y'all.
Martijn.


----------



## Martijn (Dec 4, 2020)

Hey fellow (hobby)refiners, I made a second video, mainly to show a friend what to expect when dropping gold and what happens if there is too much free nitric left in solution. 
The first two both have about 6 grams in solution, the last two are a 1 gram solution from a bracelet I succesfully inquarted for the first time, and a little bit of dissolving and dropping gold foils from 50 RAM fingers. 

How I love to see gold dissolve and precipitate! 8) 

I sure hope y'all enjoy! 

Martijn.

https://youtu.be/OijBuUuj5VI


----------



## putrzop (Oct 21, 2022)

seems good, thanks for sharing


----------



## putrzop (Oct 25, 2022)

putrzop said:


> seems good, thanks for sharing


you really did well.  tech guides get-mobdrovip.com


----------



## goldshark (Oct 26, 2022)

Thank you for the show. As usual, the arm chair quarter backs will have a say from the peanut gallery. My comment is that I noticed you heated your Au, then immediately cooled it in water. I believe this hardened the metal, which caused the crack in the initial hammering stage. By annealing, heat with a slow cool, will allow the metal to soften. This allows for easier hammering. 22k should flow, in the annealed stage, almost like soft butter. When you have the final product, a light heat, then water tempering, will Harden and give better wear on your final product. This process holds true for almost all metals. The main exemption are Mercury, gallium, etc,. Not trying to be critical, just helpful. Congrdtulations!


----------



## Yggdrasil (Oct 26, 2022)

goldshark said:


> Thank you for the show. As usual, the arm chair quarter backs will have a say from the peanut gallery. My comment is that I noticed you heated your Au, then immediately cooled it in water. I believe this hardened the metal, which caused the crack in the initial hammering stage. By annealing, heat with a slow cool, will allow the metal to soften. This allows for easier hammering. 22k should flow, in the annealed stage, almost like soft butter. When you have the final product, a light heat, then water tempering, will Harden and give better wear on your final product. This process holds true for almost all metals. The main exemption are Mercury, gallium, etc,. Not trying to be critical, just helpful. Congrdtulations!


Are you sure this is true for PM alloys? I have been following a jewlry forum for quite some time and watched their videos. Silver and Gold are heated to red and quenched when they anneal them, which puzzled me in the beginning, since it is counterintuitive for a mechanic like me.


----------



## goldshark (Oct 27, 2022)

Assuming you reach the correct annealing temperature for the karat Au you are annealing ( it will vary), it should be air cooled for a minute, then quenched in a pickling solution, not straight water. immediate quenching in water, will harden the metal. There are too lengthy a combination of processes for the various alloys, temperature, and quenching solutions, as well as flux, to list here. For the purist in jewelry making, a kiln or oven with careful temperature control, is almost a must. Even reaching the correct annealing temperature, but holding for too long, or too short a time, will have an outcome of how the metal will behave. Experience is usually the best way to understand the heat treating process.


----------



## Martijn (Oct 27, 2022)

goldshark said:


> Assuming you reach the correct annealing temperature for the karat Au you are annealing ( it will vary), it should be air cooled for a minute, then quenched in a pickling solution, not straight water. immediate quenching in water, will harden the metal. There are too lengthy a combination of processes for the various alloys, temperature, and quenching solutions, as well as flux, to list here. For the purist in jewelry making, a kiln or oven with careful temperature control, is almost a must. Even reaching the correct annealing temperature, but holding for too long, or too short a time, will have an outcome of how the metal will behave. Experience is usually the best way to understand the heat treating process.


As much as I am a hobbyist in refining, I'm even more so in jewelry. 
There are lot of opinions about how to quench on the internet and Youtube. 
I went for a cherry red, but recently i learned that the cherry red can not be seen in TL light. And i probably over healed it. So now I do it in the dark. And as I understand from you it's a pretty exact science that can go wrong on more points. 
I will only be working with self alloyed sterling, 7.5% copper and dito 18K yellow gold, equal parts copper/silver.

Thanks for sharing the info.


----------

